# Coffee Bar in centre of room?



## EnderOfWorlds (Aug 22, 2015)

Hey guys,

I'm slowly drawing up plans for a small independent coffee house, and I was considering doing something I've never really seen before - that being having the coffee bar in the centre of the room, as opposed to at an edge..

I was wondering if anyone had ever seen/used this before, and I'm looking for any opinions on the idea. Is it feasible, and could it work easily?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## CallumT (Aug 23, 2013)

It always depends on the space you have, where customers enter, accumulate and want to sit should be first thoughts then bar layout followed by simple logistics of water / power and waste


----------



## YerbaMate170 (Jun 15, 2015)

Presumably smaller places stick to the edges because it's the most efficient use of space - how much space have you got to work with? In theory you could probably make it work... Not sure if there are massive benefits, and would mean you've your back to some customers constantly. Not sure that would be pleasant. I don't really know, I'd need to experience it or see pictures and I never have. (not very useful, sorry)


----------



## SeamusMcFlurry (Jul 9, 2008)

I love the idea. The things you need to nail down are how your customers flow around the shop, how your baristas work flows, and whether or not the customer feels under the spotlight when they're ordering.

1) Do your customers know where they're meant to be going? It sounds simple, but a lot of people get it wrong. When I worked at Pumphrey's we had a great set up, but it confused some customers. We had one queue on one side for food, then another pretty much opposite for coffee, then till at the end. Not only that, but we had counter top on four sides, so customers could theoretically order from any side. Then we had a retail space at the end of the bar, further complicating things. Make sure the design is simple, and easy for customers to navigate. Also, bear in mind, no one EVER reads bloody signs...

2) How does your bar flow? Nothing slows down service quite like things being a little too far away, or not having enough space to work in. If you want a circular bar with multiple order points, and a more paid back feel, then make sure that the space is flexible, and your baristas know how to communicate. If ou want a single order point, then make sure the rest of your bar as a purpose, and that it flows efficiently and comfortably.

3) The customer should feel as comfortable as they can when giving you their cash. Make sure they don't feel like the eyes of the room are on them when they're ordering.

All of this said, one of the things I loved at Pumphrey's was the fact that the back area, while pretty much only being used for regulars to sit, dirty dishes to wait, and staff to eat lunch, was fantastic for talking to customers as they left, or to demo stuff to people, or to have a longer retail patter with people, with samples, etc. I love the idea, but make sure it's done well, and is properly thought out.


----------

